# Concept Bulova Accutron



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

Morning all, after I bought my original Accutron Spaceview I stumbled across an article on a concept and have been eagerly awaiting details ever since.

The article is here: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/citizen-electrostatic-accutron-concept-movement-introducing










I've been looking through Google results and can't find any sort of update, I don't suppose anyone knows of any developments? I love the look of it and just how different it is, it would look great next to the original I think!

TC


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

Not sure what has come of that 'concept'. The Bulova/Citizen Marketing dept sure flooded the social media platforms on this watch concept a year or so ago, maybe to gauge interest but not sure what has happened since. I find in interesting but nothing I would ever own. Its certainly not a reissue since is looks nothing like any original. I own 8 or nine pre-1963 Spaceviews and I wouldn't set this one next to those. Maybe Covid has something to do with it?


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

Update: I saw a post on another watch forum with 4 (pre-order) Electrostatic Spaceviews for sale. All in USD. Not something I would be willing to spend on any of them.


----------



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I did not know they were for sale yet.

I don't know how much I love it- but I do love the fact that it is so different and the innovation inside. The price is a little higher than expected, maybe when second hand prices become apparent they will plateau due to scarcity (I cannot see them selling millions), one day I might get to see one in the flesh and make a decision!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the E Spaceview and could be tempted, it is pricey though


----------

